# CHENGDU | Jiaotou Land International Innovation Center | 220m | 45 fl | 160m | 35 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

211米+166米！成都“交投置地国际创新中心”智慧工地展示


211米+166米！成都“交投置地国际创新中心”智慧工地展示,置地,bim,混凝土




www.163.com













By 山姆大大大


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

An aerial Xigua video screenshot of this project dated Yesterday..


https://www.ixigua.com/7069398267196342788?logTag=0bd2efd3024049620da6


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

The architect for these two glass boxes is Chengdu-based architectural firm Cendes Design.
This is the same firm behind the excellently designed 180m tall Xinhua Twin Towers located in Jinjiang District much closer to Chengdu city centre.




__





山鼎设计


山鼎设计（Cendes）具有国际背景的公司决策层和国际化项目管理运营体系，国际水准的专业技术服务团队，为项目提供整体解决方案。




www.cendes-arch.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Both towers are already topped out and as seen from this xigua screenshot from a video filmed a couple of days ago, cladding installation has now reached half away up this 200-220m high tower.


https://www.ixigua.com/7102691352147821064?logTag=e41ae74a87320331b412


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

chengdu is boosting


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A xigua aerial video screenshot from around a few days to a week ago.
Cladding installation has progressed well in the last month.


https://www.ixigua.com/7114131487766610446?logTag=7207ad3831bf0517049e


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

According to Cendes, the architecture firm behind these two buildings, the heights are 220m and 160m respectively and the floor counts are 45 and 35 respectively.
It's also currently topped out so a status and title change is required.




__





山鼎设计


山鼎设计（Cendes）具有国际背景的公司决策层和国际化项目管理运营体系，国际水准的专业技术服务团队，为项目提供整体解决方案。




www.cendes-arch.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-15 by 交大桥梁


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

04/10/22 by 成都楼市投资家 on Weibo


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Inching closer to completion.
Cladding work is virtually all complete.
three xigua screensohts.


https://www.ixigua.com/7167998530630779430?logTag=4ca58418bb8330ed0f06


----------

